# Drywall Sanding Price per Board



## sandman (Nov 7, 2005)

I have been in construction for several years now, recently I have been offered the opportunity to run my own drywall sanding business. This is a new field to me, and have been offered to $1.50 per board. With out sounding to niave I was wondering if anyone out there knew how the pricing works. Say a 300 board house, how do I figure my take? Surely its not $1.50 x 300, that wouldnt be enough. Is a their a calculation to figure this out and what is it? Thanxs for your time and help.

Sandman


----------



## Zendik (Sep 18, 2005)

> I have been offered the opportunity to run my own drywall sanding business.


Never, ever heard of this one before but at $1.50 a sheet 300 sheets is $450.00 and if I taped it it would take me half a day, need help? Just kidding!!!!
Usually the taper takes care of this end of the work.


----------



## Mudd Dogg (Sep 14, 2005)

I ran across this in Atlanta GA. The guy I finished houses for sub out the finishing i.e. me and another crew, the sanding , and the spraying which I thought was a bit odd. But when in rome..... I rather enjoyed it though, I hate sanding even with the Porter Cable. But $1.50- $2.00 was what he paid for the sanding and the nice thing about it, I still made my money. :thumbup:


----------



## Reds85chevy (Dec 10, 2005)

why don't the taper sand it himself, when i bid a job it includes apply tape, fill, finish, and sand


----------

